# Cheapest groupset that won't give me issues?



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering what the cheapest groupset is that won't give me issues, i.e. wheels that bog you down, chains that jump randomly, slow shifting, etc?

I think the Shimano 105 seems like the one that would be that, however, it just doesn't seem to be the best.

I'm in college and I am on a budget.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty much any group can be tuned to "not give you issues." As you move up the lines, you'll gain nicer materials, lower weights and (sometimes marginally) better performance.

105/Rival/Athena would be a fine start for any bike, and will work fine for a long time.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Then I guess it's 105.

Effing 1200 bucks for a bike. Oh well. Probably will get the CAAD 8.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Alkan said:


> Then I guess it's 105.
> 
> Effing 1200 bucks for a bike. Oh well. Probably will get the CAAD 8.


CAAD 8 is a solid bike. As long as you get it in the correct size, get it fit correctly and it feels right, you'll have it for a long time.

I'll always suggest supporting your local bike shop, but if you're really strapped, check out bikesdirect.com and see what they have that fits your budget.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Go with Sora, or Tiagra.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

mrbubbles said:


> Go with Sora, or Tiagra.


I think for just a bit more, 105/Rival is worth the premium in performance gains.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

the 105 is and always has been a great group. If you're on a budget, try http://bikesdirect.com/

just assemble it yourself...not that difficult. You may even want to check craigslist, ebay.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

erj549 said:


> I think for just a bit more, 105/Rival is worth the premium in performance gains.


What performance gains? The material will be better and a bit lighter but it's not like he'll be faster. 

Sora or Tiagra is fine. If you can swing it, 105's offer better quality but you won't see any performance gain or feel a big difference. The biggest difference actually will with Sora. They are thumb shifters so you can't shift from the drops. If you won't be racing, then that doesn't matter. Take a Sora, Tiagra, and 105 bike out for a test ride and see if you notice a performance difference.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

BostonG said:


> What performance gains? The material will be better and a bit lighter but it's not like he'll be faster.
> 
> Sora or Tiagra is fine. If you can swing it, 105's offer better quality but you won't see any performance gain or feel a big difference. The biggest difference actually will with Sora. They are thumb shifters so you can't shift from the drops. If you won't be racing, then that doesn't matter. Take a Sora, Tiagra, and 105 bike out for a test ride and see if you notice a performance difference.


I haven't seen the latest generation of Tiagra, but isn't the 105 ergonomic design different?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

No love for the Microshift product? There's actually a pro team racing with Microshift. Personally, I like 105 for what you mention.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I haven't seen the latest generation of Tiagra, but isn't the 105 ergonomic design different?


Not really, the shapes are similar, but the 105 has hoods that extend over the top of the shifter, and of course the tiagra is 9 speed and doesn't have the hidden shifter cable routing like the new 5700 105s


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I haven't seen the latest generation of Tiagra, but isn't the 105 ergonomic design different?


Search me on that one. I haven't seen the new design either – was just going by the past one’s. 

And don’t get me wrong here people. If the OP is willing to swing for the 105’s, that gets my vote. But that’s because I think he’ll be more proud of the finish of his ride – not because it’ll make him faster or better.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

redlude97 said:


> Not really, the shapes are similar, but the 105 has hoods that extend over the top of the shifter, and of course the tiagra is 9 speed and doesn't have the hidden shifter cable routing like the new 5700 105s


So the Tiagra is more like the 7800 series Dura Ace then?



BostonG said:


> Search me on that one. I haven't seen the new design either – was just going by the past one’s.
> 
> And don’t get me wrong here people. If the OP is willing to swing for the 105’s, that gets my vote. But that’s because I think he’ll be more proud of the finish of his ride – not because it’ll make him faster or better.


You're quite right that the difference between Tiagra and 105 is minimal. But never underestimate being proud of the finish; if that's what it takes for him to ride it more, then it's worth every penny.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

He said he was looking for the "cheapest that won't give me issues," and the issues he mentioned are functional -- slow shifts, jumping chains. The answer to that question is not 105. BostonG said it right. Sora works great if you don't mind the shifter design. Otherwise Tiagra. If you're really on a budget and want the cheapest thing that functions well, you absolutely do not have to spend $1200.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*I ran Sora 8 spd on my Lemond*

Rode with it for a while and it functioned perfectly and never missed a shift. I installed the shifters myself, too. My biggest complaint was noise: they were really loud when downshifting and lubing didn't help. Right now I'm back with bar ends for the simplicity, quietness, and ease of attaching a bar bag.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

With a properly set up/ tuned drivetrain any groups that have been mentioned will perform well and meet the OP's stated objectives, so I agree with those that say better finish, lighter weight (and an additional cog, FWIW) are the only differences.

If you want _faster_, be sure to get a bike that fits well, and (IMO/E) working with a reputable LBS/ knowledgable fitter is more apt to get you there.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

So, sounds like I'll be shooting for probably the Tiagra or Sora. Beats down tube shifters.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alkan said:


> So, sounds like I'll be shooting for probably the Tiagra or Sora. Beats down tube shifters.


I suggest test riding both before deciding, because (as was noted) Sora employs a thumb tab to shift to the (front) inner ring and smaller (rear) cog. It functions fine, but is difficult to operate from the drops. Since noobs (and many other cyclists) don't ride in the drops often, it's a non-issue for most. 

Tiagra (and above) use inner/outer levers and is 9 speed (as is Sora). 105 and above is 10 speed.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

erj549 said:


> I think for just a bit more, 105/Rival is worth the premium in performance gains.


What performance gain? It just looks nicer and shifters a little bit crispier, but that it isn't worth the premium if you're poor college kid. I've ridden Sora, Tiagra, Ultegra, Campy Centaur, Record, even mountain bike Deore, SRAM X9, as long as it's perfectly tuned, even a Sora will do. 



PJ352 said:


> I suggest test riding both before deciding, because (as was noted) Sora employs a thumb tab to shift to the (front) inner ring and smaller (rear) cog. It functions fine, but is difficult to operate from the drops. Since noobs (and many other cyclists) don't ride in the drops often, it's a non-issue for most.
> 
> Tiagra (and above) use inner/outer levers and is 9 speed (versus Sora's 8).


Sora is 9 speed now.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I had an entry level felt that came with the normal sora and tiagra stuff. It was fine until I started to really putting miles on the bike. I dont consider myself the norm, so my mileage is much higher than the average entry level rider. So therefore, those parts didnt seem to last long and required more and more "tinkering" to get right. I have since upgraded to ultegra groupset with dura ace shifters and there is a world of difference. I do like the style but shifting is much nicer and smoother with this set.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mrbubbles said:


> Sora is 9 speed now.


You're quite right (and I knew that), but thanks for the correction. I edited my post.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

I frequently ride in the drops. I use the drops more than I use the top bars. Then I guess it'll be Tiagra. 105 if I get some good money somehow...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alkan said:


> I frequently ride in the drops. I use the drops more than I use the top bars. Then I guess it'll be Tiagra. 105 if I get some good money somehow...


Then yes, for functional reasons I think Tiagra would be the lowest you'd want to go.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive been doing more and more riding in the drops. I have barcon shifters. I dont think moving my hand 6 inches to shift is any big deal, sora was fine too. Nothing about either makes it more difficult to ride in the drops.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Alkan said:


> I'm just wondering what the cheapest groupset is that won't give me issues, i.e. wheels that bog you down, chains that jump randomly, slow shifting, etc?
> 
> t.


Lots of discussion here on groups but nothing on wheelsets. That is a HUGE discussion there.

I am more partial to Ultegra for price/performance but understand the cost factor. Don't have direct experience with 105 but 105 or Rival would be good choices. A lot of cross bikes are getting speced with SRAM Apex, a downgrade from Rival.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Sora or Tiagra shift just fine. Shifting performance on the front is affected more by the crankset/chainrings than the derailleur/shifter. If you're in the drops a lot then Tiagra is more suited to that. I have a Sora and a 105 bike, and it doesn't bother me to move my hand on the Sora shifters. Isn't like I don't have to move my hand to get to my water bottle, and my first bike 20ish years ago was friction Campy, so I don't know what all the crying is about. Wasn't like I was all over the road or my speed plummeted when I had to shift.

If it takes one groupset over another for you to ride more, then you really don't want to ride IMO. Stick to your budget and get something that fits and is comfortable.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

velocanman said:


> Lots of discussion here on groups but nothing on wheelsets. That is a HUGE discussion there.
> 
> I am more partial to Ultegra for price/performance but understand the cost factor. Don't have direct experience with 105 but 105 or Rival would be good choices. A lot of cross bikes are getting speced with SRAM Apex, a downgrade from Rival.


A lighter wheelset is nice, but a heavier wheelset won't frustrate you so much you will give up on cycling, it will just slow you down minutely. Just recognize that you have $5k+ in bikes listed in your sig, and we are trying to help the OP spend as little as possible. Down the road he can upgrade wheels if he likes, but I don't think that is a big issue at this moment.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

TomH said:


> Ive been doing more and more riding in the drops. I have barcon shifters. I dont think moving my hand 6 inches to shift is any big deal, sora was fine too. *Nothing about either makes it more difficult to ride in the drops*.


I have to diasgree a little. In _some_ situations Sora's inability to up-shift from the drops is a significant limitation. I once rode a Sora-equipped bike on a long descent with gusty winds (Mt. Haleakala on Maui). I often could not safely remove a hand from the bar. So I was often unable to shift to the gear I wanted when I came out of a turn. It was enough of a nuisance to make me stay away from Sora. And I'd still make that recommendation for anyone who rides in the drops a lot.

Barcons are another matter.

I rode with downtube shifters for many years. They worked fine, too. But dual-control levers are a great improvement in many situations.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Jul 27, 2011)

Why not go with a sun race equipped bike the upgrade the gear set when they give too much trouble or worn out. That's what I planned and I just need to do more research on how comples a component upgrade on a lightning dt from bikes direct would be. I know I can get a shimano 8 dos cassette for $25 - $45. The 3 speed crank for $499. It's really what you want and i know I could go with the sport al for same price but a 14 speed doesn't appeal to me like the 24 speed.

But to not ramble on, but it is an idea if your on a budget or set a price limit like I have.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

All this talk about not being able to upshift to harder gears with Sora is confusing to me. Sora has a thumb switch just like Campi, correct? Pretty sure my friends, and pro teams, riding Campignola shift from the drops. Just saying...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

velocanman said:


> All this talk about not being able to upshift to harder gears with Sora is confusing to me. Sora has a thumb switch just like Campi, correct? Pretty sure my friends, and pro teams, riding Campignola shift from the drops. Just saying...


Nope. It's not "just like Campy" though it appears so on a superficial look. It's a button for the thumb, but it's placed higher and further forward, and only a person with an unusually long (VERY long) thumb could operate it from the drops. It works very nicely from the hoods, and is obviously designed for riders who ride there most of the time.

You're right about Campy shifting fine from the drops. Mine work great, from the drops or the hoods. I even sometimes hit that thumb button with my pinky when I'm riding on the tops.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Nope. It's not "just like Campy" though it appears so on a superficial look. It's a button for the thumb, but it's placed higher and further forward, and only a person with an unusually long (VERY long) thumb could operate it from the drops. It works very nicely from the hoods, and is obviously designed for riders who ride there most of the time.
> 
> You're right about Campy shifting fine from the drops. Mine work great, from the drops or the hoods. I even sometimes hit that thumb button with my pinky when I'm riding on the tops.


Thanks, appreciate the clarification. I recently sold a 10-year old bike of my wife's with Sora. I couldn't ride it around much other than to check function since it was a 50cm and I am 6'-2".


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The only group I don't like is 2200/2300 and other generics. I had sora before and it shifted super crisp. Matter of fact, the build I'm slowly working on (old Trek 2200 carbon) is getting unused Sora 3300 components. Nothing wrong with 8sp, and it'll last.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree Peanya. The stigma with Sora is ridiculous. That said, I wonder how many people with carbon bikes, 1500 gramish wheelset, and Ultegra or better yet spend 90% of their time on the hoods and bash Sora shifters because you can't upshift in the drops.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I forgot to mention: If you don't want issues: Make sure ANY group is tuned right, and also that you do your maintenance on it. Lubing the chain, cleaning up the grit that accumulates periodically, and replacing the chain as needed is all it takes.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> I have to diasgree a little. In _some_ situations Sora's inability to up-shift from the drops is a significant limitation. I once rode a Sora-equipped bike on a long descent with gusty winds (Mt. Haleakala on Maui). I often could not safely remove a hand from the bar. So I was often unable to shift to the gear I wanted when I came out of a turn. It was enough of a nuisance to make me stay away from Sora. And I'd still make that recommendation for anyone who rides in the drops a lot.
> 
> Barcons are another matter.
> 
> I rode with downtube shifters for many years. They worked fine, too. But dual-control levers are a great improvement in many situations.


I can easily shift from the drops on my sora bike (trek 1.5) but to be fair I have HUGE hands. I have a CAAD10-5 that has 105 that I like a lot more for many reasons.

I think I am going to end up racing cross on a sora equipped bike this fall cause unfortunately the start of cross season coincides the time of year tuition is due. and I don't own a cross bike at this moment..


----------



## Smoke2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alkan said:


> Then I guess it's 105.
> 
> Effing 1200 bucks for a bike. Oh well. Probably will get the CAAD 8.


I just got a CAAD 10 and really like it.


----------



## kneisly (Aug 8, 2011)

I gotta go with 105's thought I am running tiagra up front and seems to be okay thus far.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Tiagra is a great group. I've never used Sora and never wanted to. The thumbshifter looks cheap to me, but everyone I know with Sora seem very happy. they all say that it shifts very well and my experience with 8 speed years ago tells me that Sora should be darn near bulletproof. For 2012, Tiagra is now 10 speed like 105/Ultegra/Dura Ace. All my bikes now have 10 speed groups and it's nice but I'm not thrilled about changing my chain every 2,000-2,500 miles. When I was using Tiagra, I changed my 9 speed chain once in the 16,000 miles I used it. The group was trouble-free and I just moved it to another frameset that I sold. The group still shifted flawlessly. Also, have you seen any bikes running Microshift stuff? You could probably get more for your money with that. Based on what I've read, Microshift is pretty good too.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 16, 2006)

*The solution is: Sora + Rapid Rise*



JCavilia said:


> I have to diasgree a little. In _some_ situations Sora's inability to up-shift from the drops is a significant limitation. I once rode a Sora-equipped bike on a long descent with gusty winds (Mt. Haleakala on Maui). I often could not safely remove a hand from the bar. So I was often unable to shift to the gear I wanted when I came out of a turn. It was enough of a nuisance to make me stay away from Sora. And I'd still make that recommendation for anyone who rides in the drops a lot.



It bugged the hell out of me on rolling hills  Until I figured out that Shimano makes a "inverse" kind of rear der's. I need a MTB der. anyways, because of a 30-11 cassette. So I bought a XT long cage rapid rise, and voila! I can accelerate from the drops! Downshifting only from the hoods is a much lesser nuissance IMHO. Sora + regular der. = 1/2ass, Sora + Rapid Rise = 3/4ass


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

mrbubbles said:


> Go with Sora, or Tiagra.


Not reading the entire thread, but I want to emphasize this. The lowest level components you can find will work very, very well and will not limit your fun or fitness in any way. Racing and heavy duty use might be a different story, but other than that, don't worry about quality.

I have two bikes - Ultegra and Sram Red components.

I've ridden Tiagra and Sora bikes many times when I've rented, most recently a Sora bike I rented for a week of serious riding in the mountains and in the wind. IT WORKED PERFECTLY and was a lot of fun.

I would bet good money the same could be said for Microshift and Sram lower-end groups.

The ergonomics of Sora is distinctly different than any other Shimano and the same for Sram vs. Microshift vs. Shimano, that's a choice only you can make. 

My wife prefers the thumb shifter of the Sora bike she rented over the Tiagra shifters on her (more expensive) personal road bike. She simply does not ride in the drops so that is no limitation for her, and she just finds it easier to use. 

I ride in the drops from time to time, so I wouldn't like Sora in the long run, but it really does work fine for many (most?) riders. 

But just in terms of fun, fitness and care free functioning, I'd be perfectly happy with the cheapest $600 Sora or Sram or Microshift equipped bike if that's all I could afford.


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Sora Fan.*



Peanya said:


> The only group I don't like is 2200/2300 and other generics. I had sora before and it shifted super crisp. Matter of fact, the build I'm slowly working on (old Trek 2200 carbon) is getting unused Sora 3300 components. Nothing wrong with 8sp, and it'll last.


I'm a noob with a Sora-equipped Giant Defy, having not ridden a road bike for 15 yrs I am pleasantly surprised at how good a base level groupset is! I don't really ride the drops so the thumb shifter works for me.


----------

